# Scored a Sleeve Hitch



## gengwall (Apr 3, 2014)

I was starting to think there were no sleeve hitches left in the world for the tube frames. I had scoured craigslist and ebay for days looking for one. Then I found one in an obscure place - a listing from a small Cub Cadet parts shop in southern Indiana. I guess the guy gets the occasional "stray". BONUS - I was in Nashville at the time and driving back to Minnesota so I was able to take a small detour and pick it up in person. Time to start buying more implements!


----------



## GTcollector (Dec 27, 2010)

I scored one from Ohio for 50.00 complete with lift rod, many are listed as Cub or Deere lifts, some as Wards lifts


----------

